# Do You Feel "Abandoned" By The TBolt Devs?



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

Honestly, I can't understand some people. You, me, and many others out there have the Thunderbolt. The Godfather of 4G and a phone that seems like development as come to a snails pace, if not a total stop. Well guess what....tough. I keep hearing people complain that "the devs abandoned us" or they "jumped ship over to the GNex" or both. Well, good for them. When a dev works on a certain phone he doesn't sign a contract saying he will only develop for that phone. Now I may be wrong, I'm not a dev (because I couldn't devote the countless man hours for next to nothing like our devs do) but I'm pretty sure they have the choice to get a newer, and IMHO, better phone whenever they want. All this whining and complaining (not just here but on almost every forum that has TBolt development) is totally absurd, selfish, and complete B.S.. Please read the post *here *from poontab about "Entitlement". Also, read this blog post* here *from Six6Sicks on how some people are changing the Android community, and not for the better. There seems to be a new generation of people in the Android community who do not understand what a dev is doing. Devs do what they do because of a passion for Android. They do it for next to nothing. They do it because they want to. Keep running your mouths, keep forgetting to show respect, and keep thinking the devs are at your beck and call and you'll see how slow development can really get. Also, just a couple of things for those who don't know or are to lazy to find out. Day 1 of Android phone development did not start with the original Motorola Droid. The first phone was the G1 a.k.a. the HTC Dream. So please quit saying you've been here since day 1 because you had an "OG" Droid. Second, please please please PLEASE quit asking for ETA's or progress updates from devs. They will let you know! If your that concerned, read the thread, if there's nothing new posted.....THERE'S NOTHING NEW. I'd rather see a dev not post anything for a month, then post an outstanding update, than to wait two months because they have to quit what they're doing 2 times a day to update those people who are sitting at home F5ing their thread every two minutes reading their updates. Finally, to any devs who may read this, Thank You!!! Thank you for your hard work, your time away from your loved ones, your devotion to the community, and for everything you put into Android development for us.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Look at it as the devs has done about everything possible. We have a big catalog of roms to choose from. That's not including themes as who knows how many there are. Devs moves on because how many times can they make a sense or aosp rom? With new phones comes new challenges and ideas. With ics roms working hopefully soon. A few devs have come back to try and give us ics. So its not that they abandoned us. That's far from it.

We still have a few devs bringing out new roms but how many sense or aosp roms can we have and not basically look the same. I don't blame the devs of going to a new phone. If I was a dev I would go to a new phone if I could.

Sad thing is we will always have people that think they are owed something.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

+1 on this!!
Jimmi, thanx for the post n links, good reading and soooo true.

Tapatalkn with my Thunderbolt


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I totally agree with the op most of the time the devs develop for the phone they have but if they buy a new phone that's what they develop for. People are allowed to move on, they are not obligated.

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## cabagekiller (Jun 7, 2011)

Not much that they can do at this moment. Maybe a few tweaks, but nothing major. When we get a ICS release or leak with a functioning RIL they will create some new ROMs to work with it. But I feel they have done almost all they could have for the tbolt. and besides Verizon made it the red headed stepchild phone so it was behind when it was released.


----------



## Phantom3 (Jul 22, 2011)

HTC ICS update http://www.facebook.com/notes/htc/ice-cream-sandwich-updates-the-north-american-edition/10150786212353084

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Phantom3 said:


> HTC ICS update http://www.facebook....150786212353084
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


well ill be, never thought the tbolt & dinc2 would get this but im pretty excited. and to the OP i said this months ago on xda about super slow development, it's not really a big deal. devs buy new phones all the time.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not going to learn how to build roms from an aosp source anytime soon. Although I did have plans to so some fiddling around with the thunderbolt when I get my resound. It won't be for a while so I have much time to learn android to and through.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

These threads are useless

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Keep in mind saying and doing are 2 different things. When its out that's when I will be happy. No needs on getting my hopes up. Plus it has to go throught Verizon first before we get it. We know how big red likes to drag their feet and mess with it.

Now place your bets who will get it out first our devs or HTC? Lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

1000% agree. People don't realize the whole point of rooting and roming is to find what works best for you and then stick with it. Sure its fun to switch back forth and check everything out but essentualy its to get your device as close to perfect as you want it. It frustrates me when I hear people say things like "I'm bored with roming so I think ill get an iphone" as if the point of romming is just for fun. They miss the point entirely. We need to consider ourselves lucky the devs do what they do whether its five minutes or five years. IMHO if you haven't found a rom that's suits you by now you've either missed the point or you're just one of those unpleasable people. Since I'm on the subject I would like to take the time rite now to thank ALL the great devs that have put in work to make my "mecha" of all devices exactly what I want it to be. If we get ics, great, if not thanks for trying. And maybe well meet up another day in another forum for another phone. And please understand people, we the community is what makes android what it is. Long live android!

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> These threads are useless
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Completely. Yes, I understand some people need to vent sometimes, but if you are at the point where you need to vent then you are taking this all way to seriously. These threads wont get people to change their actions no matter how right you are and how many people agree. They just aren't worth the time.

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Think for a moment that these developers use the phones more than you do. Point being they probably have rebooted the thing 60 fold compared to what the daily crackflasher does. 2nd, they have probably broke the thing more than once i.e forgetting libs, breaking smali code, and oh the never ending RIL and bootloops they have to battle. Honestly they are just like some of you/us they just want the latest and greatest. Just an opinion you should look at.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Look at it as the devs has done about everything possible. We have a big catalog of roms to choose from. That's not including themes as who knows how many there are. Devs moves on because how many times can they make a sense or aosp rom? With new phones comes new challenges and ideas. With ics roms working hopefully soon. A few devs have come back to try and give us ics. So its not that they abandoned us. That's far from it.
> 
> We still have a few devs bringing out new roms but how many sense or aosp roms can we have and not basically look the same. I don't blame the devs of going to a new phone. If I was a dev I would go to a new phone if I could.
> 
> ...


I agree developers have every right to leave and we've been more than lucky to have all that work done for us.

I disagree that all that can be done has been done. I would love to have seen work continue on aosp until bluetooth audio issues were solved. Maybe it's impossible to fix but I keep reading about this issue so there was room for more work to be done.

Again don't get me wrong. I appreciate all that has been done and developers owe us nothing. I just disagree with the contention that there was nothing left to do.


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 29, 2011)

Posting in here is the only thing he can do. He's just trying to do us a service by informing unknowing people that their snide remarks and comments to members and devs are causing issues. We lost/almost lost DV because some people don't think before they post comments on matters that aren't there's. Treat people online like real life, be civil for goodness sake, its getting ridiculous around here.
Also- we have sense 2.1, 3.0, 3.5, AOSP, MIUI and maybe a few more ROMs all in nearly perfect condition. You should be running a weak version of sense 3.0 and you would have received in not very long ago. We should be more than happy with what has been done for us, and for basically free

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

This needs to be stickied. Wonderful post, Jimmi.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice post

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Thunderbolt still has more ROMs and development than any other first generation LTE phone. Also the only one with CM7.


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

For everyone feeling abandoned, its simple find what ever device your dev has chosen to move on to and jump on the band wagon...to expensive you say???well beggars cant be choosers, to everyone else that has had at least a few warranty replacements verizon will if motivated properly exchange your tbolt with a factory refurbished rezound who's development isnt much more robust then the tbolt mind you, but you would at least have the latest and some might argue greatest for nothing more then the prices of a new battery(21.00$). They will prompt you also to buy a battery cover but the two that i have ordered? mine and my lady friends have came with the battery cover. I have done this twice so this is not luck of the draw, be cordial dont demand anything and the tech will work with you.


----------



## shobon (Nov 2, 2011)

People here really have no reason to complain. The Thunderbolt has so many roms to pick from, and teams like Team BAMF are always updating/producing roms for us to play with. Go check out the Droid X or Droid Bionic forums, those phones only have a solid 3 or 4 roms to pick from.

Beggers really can't be choosers, if you feel the devs are abandoning us, become a dev.


----------



## Antny6 (Oct 8, 2011)

Honestly...what is the point of this thread? Don't get me wrong, people shouldn't be asking for ETAs or getting mad at devs for doing their own thing, but I hardly think they need you guys defending them.

And there are alot of ignorant people out there that are new to android, but so were you at one point. You all are just as bad for getting angry at them. They have the right to be dissapointed that development has slowed. That shit sucks. We all know it-- we wouldn't have our phones rooted if we wanted our software to be a year behind.

Bottom line, there's new shit out and WE ALL want it. New android users aren't necessarily aware of the unwritten rules of the development community. So, let them know without being fucking self-entitled snobs; that kind of attitude is what has really taken a turn for the worse in the community. And that G1/OG Droid comment was downright retarded...you are so hardcore!

Lastly, let's be honest-- the only reason you even wrote this is because you think devs are gonna read this and decide to put some new ROMs out there because you all just care so much about them...

If any devs read this, I appreciate what you all have done for us. Keep up the good work. You guys are the shit.


----------



## drx69 (Feb 15, 2012)

to the OP...

I understand your frustation, but to me it sounds like you are no better than the people asking for more roms. I am not a dev, but i treat them with respect. However, what happened on xda is starting to happen here. The "elders" of the forum start looking down on us peasents. Let me say this..... You could have said the same thing without looking down on us lowly peasants. You are kidding yourself if you think otherwise. I dont demand anything from the devs. I am willing to donate what little expertese I have in android to help the devs out troubleshooting something. I am thankful for the roms that have been released. But let me set you straight on something.... The Nook Color is still getting new roms and older ones updated. In fact one got released today. However on the other side of the coin, the Viewsonic gTablet not only been abandoned by Viewsonic in 3 months after introduction, now the devs have done the same thing. It is only a little over a year old. There are too many instances that us lowly users been abandoned by the manufacturers and look to the dev community for new roms that hopefully fix bugs. These damned devices are not cheap. They are not throw away devices. If they are to you, you have much more money than me. We are looking for leadership and instead we get slapped around because we ask questions. this flies in the face of the spirit of android. Most of us are on 2 year contracts which prevent us from upgrading on a whim. That kinda hampers us from getting a new device to follow our favorite devs.

If you cannot be bothered by us lowly users, then why are you doing this anyways? I would have quit IT a long time ago if I had the same attitude. I go out of my way to help someone who doesnt understand something, even when I am not at work. All I ask in return is to listen to the response I give. But that doesnt mean I tell them to "eat cake" (if you dont know the reference, google it).

We understand that the devs are donating their time and resources. I applaud them for that and thank them for it. This is by no means a slam against anyone, just giving the other perspective.

Finally, if there are any users are being an a$$, *politely *let them know they are wrong. If they dont change, then ban them. End of story. I am not defending people being insulting or rude.

Have a good day.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I hate to say this, but I have been looking at the iphone for my future phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

What is the point of this thread? Its not helping me any at all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> I hate to say this, but I have been looking at the iphone for my future phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


And you'll wanna come right back to Android.. I used an iphone4 for 2 days and went back to my tbolt. There is literally nothing special and customizable about them and staring at the same crappy look everytime you look at your phone its boring and old. Take it from someone who tried AOS shits on IOS in everyway possible.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> I hate to say this, but I have been looking at the iphone for my future phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I have one now....Lemme know what you think you will like more about it and I might be able to dispel some of your hopes. Even with siri and all the jailbreakin' i can manage its a little annoying. Although it was easier to "root/jailbreak" then my Bionic lmao


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Jimmi3_T said:


> Honestly, I can't understand some people. You, me, and many others out there have the Thunderbolt. The Godfather of 4G and a phone that seems like development as come to a snails pace, if not a total stop. Well guess what....tough. I keep hearing people complain that "the devs abandoned us" or they "jumped ship over to the GNex" or both. Well, good for them. When a dev works on a certain phone he doesn't sign a contract saying he will only develop for that phone. Now I may be wrong, I'm not a dev (because I couldn't devote the countless man hours for next to nothing like our devs do) but I'm pretty sure they have the choice to get a newer, and IMHO, better phone whenever they want. All this whining and complaining (not just here but on almost every forum that has TBolt development) is totally absurd, selfish, and complete B.S.. Please read the post *here *from poontab about "Entitlement". Also, read this blog post* here *from Six6Sicks on how some people are changing the Android community, and not for the better. There seems to be a new generation of people in the Android community who do not understand what a dev is doing. Devs do what they do because of a passion for Android. They do it for next to nothing. They do it because they want to. Keep running your mouths, keep forgetting to show respect, and keep thinking the devs are at your beck and call and you'll see how slow development can really get. Also, just a couple of things for those who don't know or are to lazy to find out. Day 1 of Android phone development did not start with the original Motorola Droid. The first phone was the G1 a.k.a. the HTC Dream. So please quit saying you've been here since day 1 because you had an "OG" Droid. Second, please please please PLEASE quit asking for ETA's or progress updates from devs. They will let you know! If your that concerned, read the thread, if there's nothing new posted.....THERE'S NOTHING NEW. I'd rather see a dev not post anything for a month, then post an outstanding update, than to wait two months because they have to quit what they're doing 2 times a day to update those people who are sitting at home F5ing their thread every two minutes reading their updates. Finally, to any devs who may read this, Thank You!!! Thank you for your hard work, your time away from your loved ones, your devotion to the community, and for everything you put into Android development for us.


well said!

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> These threads are useless
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my HTC red-head stepchild (thunderbolt)


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i don't feel abondanoed. i just hope we get a "fully working" ice cream build soon either from liquid or cm9.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

What more would anyone want? We have solid builds and very few phones are running ics.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

headcheese said:


> What more would anyone want? We have solid builds and very few phones are running ics.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Fixes to aosp bluetooth sound quality and gps loss of location problems would have been nice (flashing back to sense nandroid then back to aosp nandroid is a little much). I am not saying any developer owed us those fixes but you said "what more could we want?" That's what I would want.

It is a simple fact that many of the best and most wellll known developers no longer update their roms for tbolt. Whether we say "left", or "moved along", or abandoned isn't important to me. Either way they will be missed. I do appreciate those developers who have stayed and do continue to update their tbolt roms. It is great to see some new developers too.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Mattes said:


> I have one now....Lemme know what you think you will like more about it and I might be able to dispel some of your hopes. Even with siri and all the jailbreakin' i can manage its a little annoying. Although it was easier to "root/jailbreak" then my Bionic lmao


let me ask you. Is siri as good as people make it out to be? I know most people don't like/use voice commands but I personally dig it, IF it worked well. I would love to be able to tell my phone what to do. Lol

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, mine isn't official Siri so don't hold me to it, but it works well for what it's supposed to do but I don't see the use of it the other day I whipped it out and told it to call someone and it worked. Although I felt really silly and it does rather well for being a "port" so I can't imagine what the official one does

But, other than siri it gives me headaches ...Like, I've used Win-Mo before android and almost every version of android but I couldn't add a e-mail to my contacts last night lmao but that's a personal fail. Although I told siri to do it....and it worked D:

If you want I'll PM you a list of my pro's and con's of it, and lemme know if you have any requests before I go to my fascinate for some ICS


----------



## mosone (Jul 28, 2011)

You had me until about half way down when it became a dev fellatio post. I agree with the entitlement issue...think of donating to a dev as donating to cancer research,you wouldn't donate and immediately ask "where's my cure? How about an eta?"...on the other side of the coin,if you donated to cancer research and found out they were actually working on aids research instead you'd probably be kinda pissed,right? That being said,I'm seeing a lot of "predatory deving" lately....when a dev that works on..say...a gnex (a device with heavy development and 10 carbon copy roms with different tool-kits)...donations aren't exactly flowing because "wow,your Rom is so ground breaking because I can center the clock with your tool kit!"...if you're not cm or Aokp,its probably kinda rough...there's thousands of anxious TB users...so you dip over to the TB threads..."ZOMG,I got ril working on ics...here's my PayPal info"...look at their Twitter feed..."thanks for all the loot,guys,now I got cigs/baby food/moving money, here's my latest gnex release"...no word for weeks on that ril..like it was never mentioned. TL;DR? Don't expect a cure for cancer for your "beer money"....and don't extend a finger at the end of one arm and say "F U,don't ask for ETA's" if your other hand is out begging for donations.


----------



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

mosone said:


> You had me until about half way down when it became a dev fellatio post. I agree with the entitlement issue...think of donating to a dev as donating to cancer research,you wouldn't donate and immediately ask "where's my cure? How about an eta?"...on the other side of the coin,if you donated to cancer research and found out they were actually working on aids research instead you'd probably be kinda pissed,right? That being said,I'm seeing a lot of "predatory deving" lately....when a dev that works on..say...a gnex (a device with heavy development and 10 carbon copy roms with different tool-kits)...donations aren't exactly flowing because "wow,your Rom is so ground breaking because I can center the clock with your tool kit!"...if you're not cm or Aokp,its probably kinda rough...there's thousands of anxious TB users...so you dip over to the TB threads..."ZOMG,I got ril working on ics...here's my PayPal info"...look at their Twitter feed..."thanks for all the loot,guys,now I got cigs/baby food/moving money, here's my latest gnex release"...no word for weeks on that ril..like it was never mentioned. TL;DR? Don't expect a cure for cancer for your "beer money"....and don't extend a finger at the end of one arm and say "F U,don't ask for ETA's" if your other hand is out begging for donations.


Believe me, this was in no way "dev fellatio post" but I do respect what real devs do for us. I started out in Android with the G1 on my ex's T-Mobile account then moved on to Verizon and the Moto Droid, Droid Inc, and now the Tbolt. I've seen a lot of what devs can put out for us and its amazing. But when I say dev, I mean a true dev. Not a copy and paste dev who use the kitchen to make another's ROM his own and ask for donations. Someone like ihtfp69 from Team Bamf, just as an example. I used his ROMS on my Dinc and when he went to the Tbolt I followed because his ROMS were always stable, always updated, and ALWAYS groundbreaking. He took what HTC put out and made it outstanding with every ROM. Thats a real dev.

The point of my post was to address the lack of civility and respect going around the community by newb users and "wanna-be" devs alike. Newb users demanding more as if the devs are theirs to command and "wanna-be" devs expecting donations for a ROM that wasn't their though they spent more time making a fancy "DONATE HERE" logo than they did coding.

Just as it's my right to post my feelings, it's your right to agree or disagree. I was just posting how I feel on an issue I see on many forums in the community.


----------



## GTIM2L8 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hmmm. This is my first visit to this forum and all I see is a bunch of "angry" people. I am a Team BMAF member and I am proud to say that. I just flashed an ics theme on my spare T-Bolt, it's f'n awesome. A totally different atmosphere there. No put downs or foul language. They treat everyone with respect and no question goes unanswered, newb or not. From what I see here I wish you all good luck. LMAO

Sent from my Lightnin' Bolt using Xparent TapaTalk Red


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

We have workshed he's amazing with CM7.









Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Just my 2¢ as a user and dev alike:

1) You donate because you want to. As a dev, I've had a link to my PayPal, and I haven't had many donations and I'm fine with that. I've never expected anything of my users. But if they donated, it was because they wanted to do it, not because they expected the next SUP3R K3RNL NAOOOOO!.....so moral of bullet #1-do ate to devs because you appreciate their work, not because money will make good work come quicker. Imo that's just kissing ass if you donate to try to make the biggest and baddest come quicker.

2) As for "jumping ship to the gnex" , most of us, including me, has gone to the gnex. As a dev, I wish I could support every device, but I can't. Between all the nexus work I do and a personal life, I have no time for any other devices. However, I do try to find some time to update my stuff on other devices whenever possible. No devs "abandoned" you guys, its just that we dev for our primary devices first and then other devices later. Most of the time, it comes down to the fact that there is not enough time in a day. However, I will never completely stop supporting a device. During the summer, I was still making og dinc nightlies and I only stopped because I sold the phone. Yes, I slowed down because I was devving for the bolt primarily, but I still tried to help the dinc.

Also, just be grateful of the devs that you still have and have had in the lifetime of the phone. You guys still have liquid, imosy, orkillakilla, protekk, buffalogt, grand prix, thunder stick, mycomputerdr, and me (jdk) from the old days. Plus you guys have a slew of new devs such as work shed, nikisfx (spelled wrong), romified, revosfts ,and r3ds. Also, in the tbolt's heyday, you guys had slayhey, bamf, paulie vicious, r2doesinc, xoomdev, derek, and twisted umbrella. Its not like there were never any roms for this phone. IMO its not that slow around here.

/endrant

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't feel abandoned. And here's why.
The reason for the myriad of ROMs coming out earlier in the Tbolt's career wass the phone had room to grow. Gingerbread was not officially supported so there's work to be done. CM7 wasn't working on our phone so there's also work to be done there. More recently, these features (and many more) had been finished by the diligent devs, some even before the official release of GB. So here's the question, what else can devs do? They have created highly optimized ROMs with amazing themes. The Tbolt is merged with mainstream OS at the moment (GB). No leak ICS to work with and RIL is just impossible. There's not much more to do.

My speculation is that the best devs are either porting some ICS rom or waiting patiently for a leak from HTC. And again, they're doing this for free...

--TM


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

cuguy said:


> I don't feel abandoned. And here's why.
> The reason for the myriad of ROMs coming out earlier in the Tbolt's career wass the phone had room to grow. Gingerbread was not officially supported so there's work to be done. CM7 wasn't working on our phone so there's also work to be done there. More recently, these features (and many more) had been finished by the diligent devs, some even before the official release of GB. So here's the question, what else can devs do? They have created highly optimized ROMs with amazing themes. The Tbolt is merged with mainstream OS at the moment (GB). No leak ICS to work with and RIL is just impossible. There's not much more to do.
> 
> My speculation is that the best devs are either porting some ICS rom or waiting patiently for a leak from HTC. And again, they're doing this for free...
> ...


I've read some of dv's tweets and he's looking for testers on gtalk. He's got data its just real buggy but he's working on it. I would test but honestly don't even know what gtalk is ha ha. So its cool he's a good dude and well have it soon. People just need to chill and relax. (Refering to the developement threads that have turned into the "kids table" at Xmas time)
PS this might be for miui though. Not sure
sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I've read some of dv's tweets and he's looking for testers on gtalk. He's got data its just real buggy but he's working on it. I would test but honestly don't even know what gtalk is ha ha. So its cool he's a good dude and well have it soon. People just need to chill and relax. (Refering to the developement threads that have turned into the "kids table" at Xmas time)
> PS this might be for miui though. Not sure
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


That's great to hear! Who's the dev btw?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

cuguy said:


> That's great to hear! Who's the dev btw?


@paullie_vicious

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Well last time he was saying he got data to working everyone thought it was for ics. Then people found out it was for another miui build of his. I don't know the guy but he tends to be very vague when he posts stuff. Why I don't even look twice when people says oh he got data working.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope not at all. They work hard at what they love to do. They don't have to share there work for others to enjoy but do. So this abandoned thread wouldn't even be posted if they didn't share there work in the first place. Stop an think, if they don't share, well how could anybody be abandoned? Thank you to all Devs. Who have made it possible for me to enjoy my T-Bolt to its full potentials.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## EFoxwell (Jul 19, 2011)

Still plenty of life on this forum. Go look at some other forums and see how slow stuff can really get. Plus there really isn't too much diversity on the GNex compared to the Bolt. I have both and although I live the GNex, I like flashing on the Bolt more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Well last time he was saying he got data to working everyone thought it was for ics. Then people found out it was for another miui build of his. I don't know the guy but he tends to be very vague when he posts stuff. Why I don't even look twice when people says oh he got data working.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


@paullie_vicious seems to be saying that he made some break through on the tbolt's data with MIUI v4, which is ICS nonetheless. He didn't say it but I'd guess that this is the pre-alpha/alpha stage. It's still great progress


----------



## wastedmatter (Feb 22, 2012)

When I buy an Android smartphone I don't expect it to be relevant for more than 6 months or a maybe a year for a top tier phone. Yeah it sucks when you can't afford the next phone that is getting all the dev attention... but I get over it.


----------

